# Need advice on Self-Employed Persons visa



## Cerovo (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been looking into the Federal Self-Employed Persons Program and it seems like an incredibly easy option... or am I missing something?

It seems as long as you have the relevant experience (I've been running my own translation agency for 3 years now) and sufficient funds (which we have - $13,801 for 2 persons, according to cic.cg.ca) you're good to go. Or am I overlooking something crucial here?

Any advice from others doing the Self-Employed Persons program would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you're missing two things

Entrepreneurs and Investors: Self-employed persons - Selection criteria

Points

Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors

The intial investment of at least 400K


----------



## Cerovo (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, NickZ! I've checked the Selection Criteria and it turns out I do have enough points, yay!

Not sure whether the initial investment part also applies to self-employed persons, because it says 'Business immigrants are expected to make a C$400,000 investment *OR * to own and manage businesses in Canada'. So I'm hoping that moving my company to Canada would mean I qualify, especially since the cic.gc.ca site says there is no net worth requirement for self-employed persons.

Has anyone else moved their small business to Canada?


----------



## llaughton (May 3, 2014)

I know it's a long shot as it's a few years after, however... how did you get on with this??


----------

